# Sound system is finished!! (pics)



## Elated FG (Aug 27, 2006)

Finally got my system finished, after a MONTH of not being with the car. That is a month of driving a car without 400 hp/400 lb-ft, and with an inferior system to boot since it was already gutted!

Anyways, must say that I'm quite content with the system. These Morels are a very nice set of speakers, and all the goodies that I included are nice and comfy.

I'll get into a proper review soon....for now, here are the pics, from beginning to end:

http://galleryfellippe.fotopic.net/c1064607.html

Let me know what you think.


----------



## rjones1562 (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks good, what head unit is that it fits perfectly.

thanks


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I went to the site and it just lists the description of the pic and how big it is. I tried it in netscape and on explorer?? :confused


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

ok here is the million dollar question.......

what is behind that big ass lump in the trunk?????


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> I went to the site and it just lists the description of the pic and how big it is. I tried it in netscape and on explorer?? :confused



yeah me three

dude


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

purplehaze said:


> ok here is the million dollar question.......
> 
> what is behind that big ass lump in the trunk?????


the gas tank

dude


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Can't see the pics. Something's wrong with the page. But so far, it sounds like a good install.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Looks great and I bet it sounds even better.


----------



## Elated FG (Aug 27, 2006)

rjones1562 said:


> Looks good, what head unit is that it fits perfectly.
> 
> thanks



Thanks...

It's the Alpine IVA-W200. It fits nicely, but you still gotta make a custom bracket to go around it. Not a big deal though.


----------



## Elated FG (Aug 27, 2006)

PC4STOP said:


> Looks great and I bet it sounds even better.



After a few days of breaking the speakers in, it really is starting to sound great...

As for the website being down....I just tried it now, and it seems fine.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Worked for me. They did some very nice work, not my thing though. Besides the GTO is heavy enough as it is . I'll bet it does sound great though!
Joe


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Aye....*

That's alot of work man! Many props of the system.

Question???

If you dont like it... Do you get your soul back???


----------

